# Feliz Navidad!



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/iaresee/feliz-navidad[/SOUNDCLOUD]

Rehearsal take of the holiday tune we picked for our December 14th gig at Hotel Utah in San Francisco. It isn't a holiday gig without a bit holiday cheese on the set list.

Hope everyone gets to see 2013 out right: with a lot of fun and friends and family around them.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

That's some fine cheese :0)


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Macki said:


> That's some fine cheese :0)


Uhh...thanks?


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

My attempt at humor - it was very well done :0)


----------

